# silent auction advice



## Laraine (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm planning to donate services worth $165 at a silent auction in two weeks. I'm trying to decide what should be the minimum bid? Other items at the auction include handmade quilts, paintings, and weekend getaways. I plan to have a large print, one or two smaller prints, an album, and possibly a computer slideshow on display, as well as 5x7 promo cards and business cards. I'm going to provide a form for the winner to fill out with their contact info so I can get in touch with them. Does this sound like a good plan? Should I be thinking of something else?


----------



## TCUphoto (Sep 21, 2011)

That sounds great to me! I'm doing a silent auction in 2 weeks too, and mine is not as extravagant as that. I like the idea of business cards! I never thought of that, thank you.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 22, 2011)

When I first opened for business, I decided I would never donate my photography.

I do like helping in the community, so when asked, I'll donate framing or a certificate for copy and restoration.

The organizer will often ask how I want my donation to be used...  door prize, auction, etc.  I tell them to use it however it best helps them.  I do it to help out.  I feel fund raisers are no place to promote me.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 22, 2011)

A couple years in a row now, I've donated a 'shoot with print'...which is a family/portrait sitting and one 8x10 print.  Ideally, I'd hope that they order more prints as well.  I print up the certificate on fancy 'award' style paper and put it into a nice portfolio style matte frame.

I don't know what they sold for, but I do believe them both sold at the silent auction...but the thing is, nobody has ever called to cash them in.  :scratch:

Also...Hey Pete, nice to see you around her.


----------

